
TTSA Announces CRADA with The U.S. ARMY to Advance Meta-Material Innovations - typeformer
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/to-the-stars-academy-of-arts--science-announces-crada-with-the-us-army-combat-capabilities-development-command-to-advance-materiel-and-technology-innovations-300940211.html
======
PhilWright
WARNING: This article has nothing to do with UFO's.

~~~
typeformer
While not stated explicitly in this PR, the meta-materials that are referenced
are supposedly from possible ET craft. This announcement has everything to do
with UFO's as TTSA (To the Stars Academy) is the group that brought publicity
to the NAVY UFO videos, helped change NAVY policy on UFO reporting, and also
got the NAVY to state those videos of UFO's were real.

~~~
gus_massa
The guidelines ask to use the original title in the submission
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
In some cases it is better to use the subtitle, or a relevant sentence of the
article (whatever is less linkbaty).

As an indirect consequence, if the article doesn't say UFO in the title or the
body, don't use UFO in the title of the submission.

~~~
typeformer
Here's what I'll do, I'll change the title to something closer to the original
PR title, then the haters can rest, but I'm not changing my comments.

